# Cory's and discus



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I would go with the last, they can be found up to 86 degrees. Sterbai would be good up to 79.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

My discus tank is at 86F and I have 12 Sterbai Cories in there. It's a 150G tank. They are healthy and lively in there without any issues. They would probably prefer 84F degress but I've not had a single issue. Never had black fin cories. All other cories I've tried in there don't like those temps. Good luck!

I got my cories from Frank Cowherd in the CCA. Healthiest cories I've ever seen.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Small bit of advice for new discus-keepers - 
Discus do just fine @ 82F (excepting for very young discus in the growing out process - where 84-85 is better). 82 F is as high a temp as discus need; it's also a beneficial concession to all other species of compatible discus-tank-mates (including Cories) in terms of assisting them to have longer life spans; and is also beneficial for all 'higher temp' plants which will do better @ 82 than @ higher temps than that.

I've kept almost all types of Corydoras with discus, and have found they all do quite well (@ 82 F) with the possible exception of Panda Cories, which seem to be more sensitive than other strains.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> Small bit of advice for new discus-keepers -
> Discus do just fine @ 82F (excepting for very young discus in the growing out process - where 84-85 is better). 82 F is as high a temp as discus need; it's also a beneficial concession to all other species of compatible discus-tank-mates (including Cories) in terms of assisting them to have longer life spans; and is also beneficial for all 'higher temp' plants which will do better @ 82 than @ higher temps than that.
> 
> I've kept almost all types of Corydoras with discus, and have found they all do quite well (@ 82 F) with the possible exception of Panda Cories, which seem to be more sensitive than other strains.


Very good advice. It's for that reason I am considering lowering my tank down to at least 84F/82F just so I can make everyone more comfortable.

My Bronze cories also did quite well in 82F.

Thanks for the good information, Paul!


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> Small bit of advice for new discus-keepers -
> Discus do just fine @ 82F (excepting for very young discus in the growing out process - where 84-85 is better). 82 F is as high a temp as discus need; it's also a beneficial concession to all other species of compatible discus-tank-mates (including Cories) in terms of assisting them to have longer life spans; and is also beneficial for all 'higher temp' plants which will do better @ 82 than @ higher temps than that.
> 
> I've kept almost all types of Corydoras with discus, and have found they all do quite well (@ 82 F) with the possible exception of Panda Cories, which seem to be more sensitive than other strains.


Good to know Paul I have it set at a steady 84 but will bring it down to 82 and see how it goes.Thanks


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

I've got my Discus tank at 82 for exactly that reason. My discus and corries have been happy for over a year now.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

alcimedes said:


> I've got my Discus tank at 82 for exactly that reason. My discus and corries have been happy for over a year now.


what kind of cory's do you have??


----------



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I keep my discus tank at 82 also,always have.The main reason is I find it to be a happy medium for plants and other tank mates including roseline sharks, angel fish,neons,bristle nose plecos,cherry shrimp and some rili shrimp.The shrimp are mainly in my sump but also some in the main tank.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Most of them were rescues actually. One bronze, one albino (unknown but looks like a bronze), four that I believe are agassizi (spotted).

I end up collecting cory cats like I end up collecting random neons. Someone will have some in a tank that's getting broken down and sold off, and I suspect know the cory cats will be happier in my tank than wherever else they might end up.

Maybe I'm over hyping my tanks, but I know if I were a fish, I'd want to come home with me vs. 9 out of 10 fish keepers. (and you can't have too many cory's)


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

alcimedes said:


> Most of them were rescues actually. One bronze, one albino (unknown but looks like a bronze), four that I believe are agassizi (spotted).
> 
> I end up collecting cory cats like I end up collecting random neons. Someone will have some in a tank that's getting broken down and sold off, and I suspect know the cory cats will be happier in my tank than wherever else they might end up.
> 
> ...


----------

